# 28 in tampa



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Started this one this morning. 



I can't believe how frickin COLD it is here:no: My guys were cryin the blues so I had to tell them the "back in my day" story of chippin ice off walls to paint & sitting your cut bucket on a turbo heater long enough to paint 1 door frame with industrial enamel:blink:
It Was 28 degrees this morning!!!! but it will be back in the 70's by Friday:yes:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Aaron hard to feel sorry for you when it has been in the negatives round here for weeks. BUT I know you guys are not used to it. I have a buddy that lives on A1A north of Cape Canaveral and he said it was cold as Sasquatch balls down there and I heard all the iguanas are freezing and dieing  that not cool, oh and your Florida Citrus is uncertain what their crops are going to produce..  Thanks AL GORE and his manbearpig


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Here they are


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

LOL I didn't see that they would actually live though  THat is cool. But yeah, nuts.. record lows for you guys. Not cool, err.. too cool.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I really miss living down there. I love the sun on my back.Yes,the good about the weather down there is, it will change in a day or two.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Prices for oranges and strawberries are going to get jacked up next season to cover the losses. 
We are looking at some highs of 50's this week after all last week of the 20's and 30's for highs.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah I read that it was cold even down in the Keys. Wife and I are heading down to the Naples area in a few to look at some houses and condos. 

I have a place on Big Pine that I lease out as a vacation rental, unfortunately all the lease contracts are good through 2012. Just sent out letters in December that after that they wouldnt be renewed. Havent heard anything back yet on it and these have been basically the same people and their families since 1990. Definitely the best ROI I have ever made.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> Here they are http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Vqq9XUZhJ4


Kamikaze Iguanas :ninja: I love it! 

Hey, maybe you could go round up iguanas and sell them to pet stores until the weather warms up. I remember as a kid if we were able to catch a nice black snake or something we would sell it to a local pet store. :thumbup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Tonyg said:


> Kamikaze Iguanas :ninja: I love it!
> 
> Hey, maybe you could go round up iguanas and sell them to pet stores until the weather warms up. I remember as a kid if we were able to catch a nice black snake or something we would sell it to a local pet store. :thumbup:


I heard of a guy who was picking them up and putting them in his back seat. When they warmed up they started freaking out and he almost wrecked because they were crawling all over. Now that's some funny sh*t!!!!!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

This is the job in progress. The guys will have it finished tomorrow. Just let me know if you all are sick of me posting videos. I got this new toy and I love it.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Love seeing the vids, Rob enjoyed seeing the exterior spraying! Still have frost in the mornings!?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

RCP said:


> Love seeing the vids, Rob enjoyed seeing the exterior spraying! Still have frost in the mornings!?


Yes..it's real funny seeing the guys with gloves on!!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

and here's an old one:

60 above zero: Floridians turn on the heat. Minnesotans plant gardens. 

50 above zero: Floridians shiver uncontrollably. People are sunbathing in Duluth.

40 above zero: Import cars won't start. Minnesotans drive with the sunroof open.

32 above zero: Distilled water freezes. The water in Bemidji gets thicker.

20 above zero: Floridians don long johns, parkas and wool hats & mittens. 
Minnesotans throw on a flannel shirt.

15 above zero: New York landlords finally turn on the heat. People in Minnesota 
have one last cookout before it gets cold.

Zero: People in Miami all die. Minnesotans close the windows.

10 below zero: Californians fly away to Mexico. Minnesotans dig their winter 
coats out of storage.

25 below zero: Hollywood disintegrates. Girl Scouts in Minnesota still selling 
cookies door to door.

40 below zero: Washington, D.C. finally runs out of hot air. People in 
Minnesota let their dogs sleep indoors.

100 below zero: Santa Claus abandons the North Pole. Minnesotans get upset 
because the Mini-Van won't start.

460 below zero: ALL atomic motion stops (absolute zero on the Kelvin scale). 
People in Minnesota can be heard to say, "Cold 'nuff fer ya?"

500 below zero: Hell freezes over. Minnesota public schools open 2 hours late.


----------



## onthecoast (Mar 4, 2009)

Come to New Hampshire


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

During which season should we come: Winter, Almost Winter, Mud, or Road Work ?

:thumbsup:


----------

